# "light" On Coils



## johan (7/5/14)

Which locally available e-liquid doesn't gunk up coils as so easily did you find?, the reason I'm asking is because I want to get one of my very dear friends off his tobacco pipe and give him one of these which is locally available.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Anybody?


----------



## Rex_Bael (7/5/14)

My personal experience thus far has been that darker liquids are worst for gunking up coils. Keeping that in mind, Vape King's liquids are mostly quite lite to clear and seem to be very forgiving on coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Thanks @Rex_Bael , that is my assumption as well.


----------



## ET (7/5/14)

generally i heard any juice that's light in colour doesn't gunk up coils as quick

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

yip ive also experienced the same thing- light coloured juice is easy on coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/5/14)

i agree , VK's are pretty easy on coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

That has been my experience as well, the darker the juices the more gunked up the coils get. 

Sent from deep down in the Aqua using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/5/14)

Thank you guys


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

if he likes pinut soft drink get him pina colada from VK - i think it my Staple for now, until something better comes along... and its clear as water...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/5/14)

He has never vaped before and used to cigars and pipe tobacco - will take whatever i've got + dripper to see what tickle his fancy.


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

Yip @johan
My experience too is that the dark liquids area nastier on the coils
Coffee and Chocolate flavours are typical culprits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

Throw in Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco into the testing mix

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Derick (8/5/14)

Anything with higher PG will also be easier on coils - so liqua would be a good one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

maybe also take some unflavoured nic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

